# Reisebericht Chile



## pussi (25. Februar 2004)

Liebe Freunde, nach überstandenem Jetleg will ich kurz erzählen, was wir auf unserer Tour so fingen:
Es war auf jeden Fall ein gigantisches Abenteuer in einer Wahnsinnslandschaft.

Unsere Tour führte uns zuerst von Coyhaique Richtung Norden bis nach La Junta - Rio Rosselot. Dort fing der Angelspass richtig gut an: Mit nur leichter Spinnausrüstung und Wobbler stürzte sich als erstes eine Art Eisvogel auf meinen Wobbler, der ihn nur ungern wieder hergab für meine erste chilensche Regenbognerin. 
Es folgten auf dem Weg zurück am Lago las Torres, einem schlichten See unmittelbar neben der Schotterpiste , mehrere Browntrouts 40-50 cm - auf ner Ofentür am Lagerfeuer gebraten - ein Hochgenuß.
Ich will nicht alles aufzählen - nur Rio Cochrane - ein Regenbogen-Paradies. Und als Höhepunkt: An einem der zahllosen Seen südlich von Cochrane - ein Königslachs von knapp 20 Kilo - auf einen kleinen gelbschwarzen Spinner (zunehmend der Köder meiner Wahl) - der war schon so groß, dass ihm das Aroma flöten gegangen war -10 Leute wurden mehr als satt. 
Leider hatten wir am Gletscher am Campo de Hielo Sur zu wenig Zeit, die Lachse haben wir jedenfalls stehen sehen an einem Süßwasserlauf.
Auch ohne Fliegenfischererfahrung lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle in Südchile fischen zu gehen. 

Grüße in die Runde

Pussi
(erschöpft aber glücklich)


----------



## havkat (26. Februar 2004)

Moin pussi!

Na sauber!

Gibt´s Bilders (büdde!)


----------



## Baramundi (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo pussi (ein Schelm, wer bei dem Namen Böses denkt),

klingt ja, wie wenn Du 'ne tolle Zeit gehabt hättest. Wenn Du Zeit und Muse hast, bitte, bitte , bitte, bitte , bitte, bitte  mehr Info und vor allem BILDER. :g :q :g 

Gruß, Bara


----------



## pussi (26. Februar 2004)

Bilder und mehr Infos sollt Ihr haben - Fotos werden nächte Woche fertig - ich hoffe ich bekomme sie auch hierrein gestellt


----------



## havkat (26. Februar 2004)

Dannge! #6

Wenn du Probs mit den Bildern hast, gaaanz schnell ´ne PN an den Boardmod!!


----------



## LuckyS (5. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht Chile*

da eine freundin uns zu ihren eltern nach chile eingeladen hat würde ich mich nicht nur über angelerfolge, diesmal ausnahmsweise auch sehr über die mit sicherheit ebenso gelungenen landschaftsbilder freuen.


 #6 

Gruß,
LuckyS


----------



## ralle (5. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht Chile*

Lachs 20 kg  wow was für ein Hammer

War bestimmt ne geile Tour !!


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht Chile*

Glückwunsch
Also gibt es dort auch viele Salmons  #6 
aber doch n büschen weit weg - das mit der Größe und Aroma hab ich nicht so ganz verstanden aber na ja - schmecken große Lachse denn schlechter?
tschü´ß


----------

